# Deer Creek November 25



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

As I reported on an earlier post, my Southern Father-in-law is in town and November 26th is his birthday. In clever fashion, I volunteered to take him fishing today for his birthday present. He wanted to try Deer Creek on this his last Utah fishing trip for 2008.

We launched (if you can call it that) the 16ft aluminum boat at the Island ramp. Good thing I brought my waders because you just can't back in far enough. We loaded ourselves down from the metal boat dock and off we went. We started trolling just after 9 AM. There were two other boats that I could see and some shore fisherman.

We trolled our hardware looking for the fish and they came somewhat slowly in the morning and a North breeze was blowing just enough to make it cooler than you would like. We caught one 16 inch rainbow in the first hour and I was wondering if my father-in-law was going to ask for cash for his birthday and a refund on the fishing trip present. We trolled over to the West side and things picked up and so the tally stood at nine rainbows from 12 to 16 inches. We stopped and anchored on the west side and tried for what might bite as we baitfished..... no luck. 

We recommenced trolling the West side at 1:30 PM and the "birthday present" really kicked into high gear. We caught 21 rainbows and one brown over the next three hours trolling the west side and then over by the "island" and on past the island heading up reservoir for 500 yards and then back again past the island and so on. The fish were larger and ranged from 14 inches up to a chunky 19 inch rainbow. My father-in-law caught the one brown...a 16 incher. One of the photos you'll see is a rainbow he caught.....the rainbow swipped at the rapala and was hooked near his anal area. Had to let him go after taking the picture. We had five double headers during the three hours that we landed and a few more where we landed one of the two. I have never had it that good for a three hour period at Deer Creek. The hottest lure was a broken-back rainbow rapala.

On the drive home my father-in-law stated that was a great birthday present...... well doesn't get much better than that.... except for the hero's kiss from my wife for the fine birthday present to her father. The things you have to "suffer through" for family.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice to see that Deer Creek is producing some fish, and what more could you ask for on a B-Day.
Great report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job! Looks like you performed well under the pressure.

Was that a wind surfer in one of those pics?

Nuts!


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice job Loah. I appreciate the report. Maybe I will head up there this weekend. What was the air temp like in the afternoon? Do I need a heater in the boat yet?


----------



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

Loah: Good observation!! It was a wind surfer! I had forgotten about him. He appeared in the late afternoon. How crazy is that? He was good and really moved fast across the lake and was respectful and did not cross our fishing lines.


Flyfitch: Afternoon air temp was in the 40's but if the sun went behind a cloud and/or the wind came up then it was chilly..... but not if you were a wind surfer!!??


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a windsurfer, and I can tell you that with the neoprene on, you usually are too warm rather than too cold. There's been times when it was cranking that I had to jump in to cool off a little! Believe it or not, he was probably a lot warmer than you were! Oh, and I'd like to add that you don't have to worry about them scaring the fish away. When I lived in Minnesota, I once dragged a muskie lure behind my board and caught a few northerns not more the fifty feet behind me. :lol:


----------



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

Well.............. you learn something new everyday. Here I thought the windsurfer was the crazy cold one and it was us in the little fishing boat. Was that you at Deer Creek on Tuesday afternoon?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow when I first opened this report I was looking for the word skunk somewhere cause deer creek is always hit or miss for me. But it looks like you guys slayed the fish so good job!


----------

